# Frozen deer



## stihl sawing (May 8, 2009)

Read the story below before viewing pictures.
> Subject: Minnesota Frozen Bucks
>
>
> > > >>I was fortunate enough to see
these bucks shortly
> > > after they
> > > were
> > > >>found on November 16 near
Henning, MN. *Our deer
> > > shack is
> > > located
> > > >>about a mile from the swamp
where the bucks were
> > > found.
> > > Here's the
> > > >>story... the guy that found them
had left his
> > > stand Sunday
> > > morning and
> > >
> > > >>was walking back to their shack
when he noticed a
> > > tine
> > > sticking out of
> > >
> > > >>the swamp grass just off the
side of a four
> > > wheeler trail. *He
> > > walked
> > > >>over to check it out and found
the two bucks
> > > frozen in the
> > > swamp ice
> > > >>with only about one foot of each
deer's side
>  > > and about 10
> > > inches of
> > > >>the tines above the ice. *After
getting help from
> > > some hunting
> > >
> > > >>partners, they managed to chop
the deer out of the
> > > ice and get
> > > them
> > > >>loaded onto a flatbed trailer.
*The deer were then
> > > brought
> > > back to the
> > >
> > > >>shack and the word started to
spread. *The
> > > "smaller" of the
> > > two was a
> > > >>massive 8 pointer that green
scored an estimated
> > > 150+ inches
> > > and the
> > > >>"larger" monster was a true
swamp buck
> > > with what was thought
> > > to be 18
> > > >>scorable points and a green
score of 190+ inches.
> > > From what
> > > I've
> > > >>heard since these photos were
taken, the two bucks
> > > are gaining
> > >
> > > >>statewide attention and the
larger buck actually
> > > has 23
> > > scorable
> > > >>points. *It is thought that the
bucks had been
> > > dead for 2
> > > weeks before
> > >
> > > >>being discovered. *Because of
this, the capes had
> > > begun to
> > > deteriorate
> > >
> > > >>and were not capable of
producing a mountable
> > > cape. *However,
> > > new
> > > >>capes have been supplied and the
bucks are in the
> > > process of
> > > being
> > > >>mounted locked together in
battle. *The twine on
> > > the antlers
> > > was to
> > > >>prevent the bucks from coming
unlocked when the
> > > heads were
> > > removed.
> > > >>Also, check out the cup on the
tip of the main
> > > beam on the big
> > > guy!
> > > >>Hope you enjoy the pictures. *A
truly once in a
> > > lifetime opportunity.
> > >
> > >
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>


----------



## tree md (May 8, 2009)

Pics?


----------



## stihl sawing (May 8, 2009)

Hmm, I see five of them. Did you scroll down far enough.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 8, 2009)

I have noticed lately that if I post pictures at work I can't see them at home...I get just a red x in a box...But I can view them fine at work...


----------



## PA Plumber (May 8, 2009)

Just red "X's" for me.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 8, 2009)

Okay i might have fixed it.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 8, 2009)

Please someone let me know if it's fixed.


----------



## tree md (May 8, 2009)

Yup see them fine now.

Cool pics! what a waste though. 

Would like to see pics of the mounts when they get them back.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 8, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Please someone let me know if it's fixed.



Yup I see a spikee and a button locked up right?


----------



## stihl sawing (May 8, 2009)

tree md said:


> Yup see them fine now.
> 
> Cool pics! what a waste though.
> 
> Would like to see pics of the mounts when they get them back.


Thanks thought they were still messed up for a while.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 8, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup I see a spikee and a button locked up right?


Yep, You got it rope. How you like the size of those buttons.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 8, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Yep, You got it rope. How you like the size of those buttons.



Awwwwwwww shucks they are cute but heck I think I will hold out for a big un lol


----------



## PA Plumber (May 9, 2009)

Wow.

Hormones can be hazardous.

Just might freeze to death!


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 9, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Wirenut2266 (May 10, 2009)

Sad way for two giants to die.


----------



## KD57 (May 11, 2009)

That's a rare find, nice bucks too.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 9, 2011)

Thought this would be a neat one to bring back up. Check out the pics.


----------



## Yoopermike (Jan 9, 2011)

I think id have buck fever if they ever came into my bait pile!


----------

